# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products تحديثات :  Asansam Ver 2.1.6 Released Shell Back to Work

## mohamed73

*Asansam Ver 2.1.6 Released   * *Add Go File Support Button*    *Powerful And Ultra-High Speed*  *
*How to enter new support area?* *Download latest version of Supporter software from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] , start it and press "GO FILE SUPPORT" button.*  **how much can download file each box per month?
Each box can download 4GB per month(15 files per day)*  **Do you can use resume download?* *Download resuming is supported. You should use Download Managers* * *how many GB files is on support server?* *More Than 1300GB Samsung Flash Files*   ********************* Thanks For The Patience *********************  *Download ============*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
=============== Download rar file and extract to c:/asansam2 * * Still Need Other Samsung Android Tool? * *BR
ASANGSM TEAM
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *

----------

